# Slide 150 8.0 auf dem Trail...



## Jumo (12. Mai 2013)

Moin,
ich habe mir am Samstag mein Slide 150 8.0 gekauft Echt ein richtig geiles Bike, ich habe schon viele Fullys gefahren ich selbst besaß bis am Samstag leider nur ein Hardtail und habe jetzt meinen "Horny Bull". Bin erst einmal richtig gefahren und ich sag euch, die Suchtgefahr ist sehr hoch. 
Habe vor demnächst auf den Flowtrail zu fahren.. jetzt meine Frage: Ist das Slide 150 8.0 für nen drop geeigent oder kleinere Rampen? Würde mich gerne mal an einen Drop wagen, nachdem ich das Bike näher kennengelernt habe 

Würde mich über eine schnelle Antwort freuen.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (12. Mai 2013)

Das Handbuch sagt bis zu 50cm wenn ich mich nicht irre

Hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquanaut96 (14. Mai 2013)

Bis 50 cm darfst du laut Handbuch. Ich bin mit meinem Slide 150 9.0 aber auch schon höhere Sachen gefahren ohne Probleme.


----------



## Tomak (14. Mai 2013)

Der Sprung ist nicht das Problem - vielmehr die Landung 

Kleiner Scherz am Rande. 

Wenn jemand springen kann, dann sind Drops mit Landerampe kein Problem.
Mein Sohn springt einen Road Gap mit seinem ollen Kona (Backcountryfully lt. Kona) in dem eine M55 mit 150 mm steckt. Der Hinterbau müsste so 120 mm abliefern. Der würde sich über ein Slide freuen.

Radon will da halt sicher gehen.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Markdierk (15. Mai 2013)

Die erste Antwort sollte die Frage ja beantwortet haben, dass bei Beschädigung eben nur dann die Garantie fasst, wenn man sich an die 0,5m hält.
Wie das ganze dann mit der Beweislast ist, kp.
Wenn du aber nur wegen der technischen Möglichkeit frägst, dann denke ich, brauchst du Sprünge nicht scheuen. Wird sicher nicht wie ein Kartenhaus zusammenfallen.
Kannst auch mit einem ungefederten HT Sprünge andrer Dimensionen nehmen.


----------

